

Show HN: I put hundreds of Apollo moon photos into Photosynth 2 - larryla
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/A-Photosynth-2-Overview-with-David-Gedye

======
larryla
Link to all my Photosynth collections:
[http://photosynth.net/preview/users/LarryLa](http://photosynth.net/preview/users/LarryLa)

